

Ask HN: User Documentation solution? - martinbc

I have to make a &quot;microsite&quot; under my application with documentation about it.<p>The concept must be very similar to any &quot;programming project&quot; style.. (codex.wordpress.org, guides.rubyonrails.org, docs.shopify.com&#x2F;themes): I have to teach users how to do some tasks.<p>I started generating Markdown files and parsing them as html but I realized that the scope is a bit larger: I have to handle sidebar links, breadcrumb navs, translation support, etc)<p>Is there any tool&#x2F;service&#x2F;project for that? What is the best&#x2F;common practice to solve it?
======
swanson
You probably want to look at help desk SaaS apps. Or bite the bullet and roll
your own - FYI you can just render Markdown directly pretty easily in
Rails/Sinatra to avoid pasting HTML :)

~~~
martinbc
Thanks for the recommendation, in fact I am doing it now :)

------
johns
daux.io perhaps?

~~~
martinbc
I tested it but I would like to know alternatives because it requires PHP and
my project is under Ruby.

